# Construction lot finds



## bottlecrazy (Mar 23, 2020)

Found a dozen or so bottles in a  big pile next to a hole that obviously cut into a dump.  These are the ones that were clean and inside-the-house worthy!  Who knew that the Pinaud cologne was red?  From the left - JPB; Boericke & Tafel (chip on lip, unfortunately); local hutch; and the Pinaud.  Hope to post pics of new finds in the coming days.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 23, 2020)

Do you have access to go back and either dig the site or ask the workers to let you look?  
Certainly looks like a good spot


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey Bottlecrazy, you're definitely into a good era there. I've had pretty good luck with crews letting me search tailing piles, as long as I stay clear of their work area. Boericke & Tafel sounded familiar, so I checked my collection—found a super tiny embossed example, pic below. HH


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice finds!  You living in CT right now?


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep.  Right across the border.  Available for digging in RI if you need some free labor - and if the border is still open.

I've attached pics of the most recent finds at the lot.  Unfortunately, I think the opportunity there is drying up.  The mound of dirt is going to remain in place, which means all the trashy dirt now covered by sterile dirt will stay covered, and will thus be inaccessible.

From left to right:

Pabst Milwaukee, Davenport & Co. Agents, Hartford CT, applied lip crown top

Willard B. Moon Pharmacist, 125 Bank St. New London (CT) - lip chip, darn it

Baker's Flavoring Extract

Psychine

Keep diggin'!  A good way to remain active and keep social distance.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 5, 2020)

"Psychine"  must be from China!  Nice finds bottlecrazy, thanks for the pics from us bottleheads.


----------



## bottlecrazy (May 4, 2020)

Visited the mound again yesterday.  Nothing's really happened over the last month, and unfortunately they plan on covering it up where it is to use as a raised elevation in the new apartment complex they're building.  So that means all the stuff buried in the mound will remain there.
All that said, i did see what looked like the base of a bottle sticking out near the top of the mound.  I poked around it and pulled out this nice little ink!  I know it's ink, because it got all over my hands when I cleaned it.  Smooth base, but very crudely applied lip leads me to believe it's somewhat earlier than TOC.
I'll continue keeping my eye on things to see if anything is done with the mound!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> Yep.  Right across the border.  Available for digging in RI if you need some free labor - and if the border is still open.
> 
> I've attached pics of the most recent finds at the lot.  Unfortunately, I think the opportunity there is drying up.  The mound of dirt is going to remain in place, which means all the trashy dirt now covered by sterile dirt will stay covered, and will thus be inaccessible.
> 
> ...



I believe that Moon Pharmacist one is tougher.


----------

